# Chương Trình Người Kế Tiếp Không Nên Bỏ Lỡ



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Tốt nghiệp đại học có thể là niểm vui không thể tả nổi của mình, vì đã kết thúc bao nhiêu năm học hành căng thẳng. Nhưng giờ, mình đang lên kế hoạch để học tiếp, cũng hơi có một chút lười, nhưng vì tương lai tốt hơn mình phải làm điều đó. Công việc ở cơ quan, học thêm buổi tuối, làm thêm ngoài giờ, với mình lúc này hơi quá tải. Đôi khi stress, mình hay tự thư giãn qua phim ảnh, nhạc, gameshow. Mấy nay mình đang tìm chương trình gì hay hay để xem, có bạn nào biết thì tư vấn giúp mình nhé.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

: Trên HTV 7 đang có nhiều chương trình hay lắm đó bạn.


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Gameshow mình cũng hay xem lắm, chương trình Vợ tôi là số 1, Chung sức, hay Đi tìm ẩn số nữa cũng khá ok, nhưng mình cũng muốn tìm thử chương trình nào khác, hay hơn, bổ ích hơn để tạo cảm giác mới lạ, chứ 1 chương trình mà xem hoài, mình cũng hơi hơi chán một chút.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Tâm lý chung đó bạn, Mình nhớ cách đây cũng lâu, mình thích xem chương trình hát với ngôi sao, ban đầu xem vui thật, nhưng về sau thì  không còn thích nữa vì hát với ngôi sao chỉ chuyên về ca hát giải trí, mình cần vừa giải trí, vừa học thêm những kiến thức mới.


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mấy đứa bạn mình cũng hay tư vấn cho mình như thế, nhưng khổ nổi mình thì ít xem liveshow, gameshow nên không biết chương trình nào hay, chương trình nào hữu ích nữa.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Uh, bạn nói đúng đó. Do công việc mình áp lực nhiều, nên đôi khi mình sợ xem chương trình nào tri thức quá sẽ nghiêm túc quá, do vậy mình mới hay xem các gameshow giải trí hơn vì mình chỉ cảm thấy vui, và vui mà không cần phải suy nghĩ gì nhiều hơn nữa.


----------



## ngabp (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Xem chương trình Người kế tiếp đi bạn. Chương trình Người kế tiếp bắt đầu khởi chiếu từ T 9/2013, đây là chương trình phiên bản của Ý, được biên mình phiên bản lại. Mùa một của Chương trình Người Kế Tiếp được phát song trên VTV6, các mùa sau chuyển sang HTV 7.


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Chương trình Người kế tiếp có phải do Thanh Bạch dẫn chương trình không bạn. Mình thì chưa xem, nhưng mấy chị trong công ty mình hình như biết rõ về chương trình này lắm. Lúc đi ăn trưa chung cùng mọi người, có nghe các chị bàn luận, nhưng vì mình bận nhiều quá, nên cũng không để ý, ăn cho nhanh để còn vào tranh thủ nghỉ ngơi và tiếp tục công việc.


----------



## ngabp (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Chắc đúng rồi là chương trình đó rồi đó bạn, nhưng mùa 2 là do Đại Nghĩa dận chương trình, chương trình đang được phát sóng hàng tuần trên HTV7 đó  bạn.


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

_Nói thật nhé tuy mình có biết nhưng cũng như chưa biết vậy đó, vì mình chưa tìm hiểu về chương trình này bao giờ_, chương trình này nói về chủ đề gì vậy bạn, không biết có phù hợp với tâm trạng của mình lúc này để xem không ta?


----------



## ngabp (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Cái này thì bạn có thể an tâm rồi. Chương trình Người Kế tiếp sẽ phù hợp cho tất cả mọi người, vì chương trình xoay quanh những chủ đề quen thuộc, gần gũi, vừa là sân chơi thư giãn, cũn vừa là kho tri thức để bổ sung thêm những kiến thức mới.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Đi đâu mình cũng nghe mọi người bàn luận về chương trình Người Kế tiếp:, đến nỗi cuối tuần rồi chị và cháu mình sang nhà chơi, đang vui vẻ không khí họp mặt thì lúc mình mở tivi cháu mình chợt nhớ đến chương trình Người Kế tiếp rồi nó cứ đòi mình mở laptop cho nó xem.


----------



## zinhvinh (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Cháu bạn chắc kháu khỉnh, đáng yêu lắm phải không? Mình có nhiều chị gái, nên cũng có nhiều cháu lắm, đứa nào cũng xinh mà nó lì thật không chịu nổi.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Trẻ con bây giờ thông minh lắm, nhiều lúc muốn dụ nó mà thành ra mình còn bị dụ lại nữa là. Ah, bạn có biết thức nào để đăng ký tham gia chương trình không? Vì chàu mỉnh xem xong chương trình nó cứ kêu mình đi thi đi.


----------



## ngabp (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình chưa thi, nhưng đọc trên website của chương trình Người kế tiếpmình có thấy thông tin và cách thức để tham gia đó bạn, bạn xem thêm thông tin của chương trình Người kế tiếptại website này nhé: nguoiketiepvn. Trên website sẽ có đầy đủ thông tin chương trình, bạn cứ xem đi nhé.


----------



## ongty (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình cũng có tham khảo trên fanpage, hôm trước dạo face mình thấy hình như chương trình Người kế tiếp đang có đợt tuyển thí sinh, nhưng mình ngại lên sân khấu lắm, Nếu bạn có bạn tham gia thì nói mình biết để mình cổ vũ nhé. facebook.com.nguoiketiep. Nếu bạn quan tâm thì liên hệ fanpae để biết thêm thông tin nhé.


----------



## zinhvinh (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình cũng không tự tin lắm khi đăng ký, mình thấy các vòng thi tuy không quá khó, nhưng để chiến thắng cũng hơi căng thẳng.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Bạn cứ tự tin lên nhé. Điều quan trọng khi tham gia chương trình, là bạn không nên quá quan trọng vào kết quả, chỉ cần nghĩ đó là hình thức giải trí, thắng là vui mà không thắng thì lần sau mình ghi danh thi tiếp, không có vấn đề gì hết nhé.


----------



## zinhvinh (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Tâm lý chung nè, mình thì chưa tham gia gameshow truyền hình, nhưng khi còn là sinh viên tại trường Đại học, mình với nhóm bạn trong lớp là chuyên tranh giải các chương trình của trường đó bạn. Do vậy mà tụi mình khá tự tin khi đi làm hay tham gia bất kỳ sự kiện nào. Khi làm điều gì, quan trọng nhất vẫn là sự tự tin, thiếu tự tin thì không làm được gì nữa nhé..


----------



## ongty (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mà cũng hay mà ta, mình tuy làm kinh doanh nhưng cũng yêu nghệ thuật lắm, tham gia chương trình toàn ca sĩ diễn viên không hà, biết đâu mình có cơ hội theo đuổi con đường mình thích ha. ^^


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Nói đên chương trình Người Kế tiếp, mình chợt nhớ đến, hôm qua team mình đang lên kế hoạch cho team building ở Đà Nẵng sắp đến. Mọi người tập họp lại vừa ăn uống, vừa chơi trò chơi rất vui nhộn. Không biết có phải do hiệu ứng quá mạnh của chương trình Người kế tiếp không, mà anh quản trò trong công ty mình dùng luôn cả game show Người kế tiếp vào trò chơi.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình thì nghĩ chắc là do anh này thích ai đó quá từ chương trình Người kế tiếp này rồi này nên mới đam mê mà đưa ra ý tưởng như vậy luôn đó bạn.


----------



## ngabp (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình thấy chương trình Người kế tiếp hấp dẫn quá chừng mà thời gian phát song cũng ok luôn, Từ 01/12/2014, game show quốc tế Người kế tiếp mùa 2 (tên tiếng Anh: Next One) sẽ chính thức lên sóng lúc 21g30 thứ Hai hàng tuần trên HTV7.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Sang mùa mới sân khấu của Người kế tiếp cũng được đầu tư thiết kế bắt mắt, trẻ trung, hoành tráng hơn, phù hợp để  người chơi thoải mái vận động và tương tác nhau hơn.. Trên nền game show kiến thức hấp dẫn, chương trình còn hứa hẹn mang đến nhiều yếu mới mẻ, thú vị. Cùng đón xem và trở thành người chơi của chương trình để chinh phục kho kiến thức vô tận cũng như số tiền thưởng cực hấp dẫn..


----------



## ngabp (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Đồng hành cùng chương trình mùa 2 là những gương mặt trẻ đang hot: Hotvteen Trương Quốc Bảo và chàng diễn viên 1m2 Xuân Tiến => tạo nên loạt tình huống bất ngờ, sôi động và hài hước.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Đặc sắc hơn với những màn thể hiện tài năng ấn tượng của các khách mời.

+ Luật chơi của chương trình sẽ kịch tính hơn khi có thêm lá thăm "Mất lượt".

+ Game show cân não, độc đáo đòi hỏi cả trí tuệ lẫn may mắn sẽ tiếp tục là yếu tố kịch tính hấp dẫn người xem.


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình có người chị họ, mang thai được 3 tháng rồi, chị mình nói, sinh con nên sinh năm mùi vì cuộc đời con sẽ nhiều may mắn. Có lẽ do lần đầu làm mẹ, mình thấy chị chú trong mọi thứ, ăn uống, nghỉ ngơi, giải trí, ngay cả xem chương trình, nghe nhạc cũng tuyển chọn nữa.


----------



## ongty (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình có nghe nói, khi chúng ta mang thai, nên thường xuyên cho trẻ nghe nhạc, sau này khi sinh ra, đứa trẻ sẽ có nhiều năng khiếu hơn, thông minh hơn đó bạn


----------



## zinhvinh (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Hình như cái này mình cũng có nghe ai nói nè, nhưng không biết đúng không ta. Nhưng bạn cứ làm thử đi nhé, vì chỉ tốt chứ đâu có ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi gì đâu.


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Không ảnh hưởng nhưng cũng hơi mệt, vì khi khi làm cái gì cũng phải cân nhắc, không làm tùy tiện, mình thấy chị mình vì mang thai mà bị stress tâm lý hoài luôn.


----------



## ongty (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Tuyệt đối không thể để phụ nữ mang thai bị stress nhé bạn, vì đứa trẻ khi sinh ra sẽ bị ảnh hưởng nhiều lắm đó.


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình thấy bạn đúng, mình cũng hay nhắc chị mìh hoài hà, khi thấy chị rảnh một chút, là hai chị em nói chuyện, mình tư vấn, mua sách cho chị đọc, tìm chương trình hay hay cho chị thư giãn để quên đi căng thẳng.


----------



## zinhvinh (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình thấy bạn đúng, mình cũng hay nhắc chị mìh hoài hà, khi thấy chị rảnh một chút, là hai chị em nói chuyện, mình tư vấn, mua sách cho chị đọc, tìm chương trình hay hay cho chị thư giãn để quên đi căng thẳng.


----------



## ongty (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Chương trinh Người Kế Tiếp mình có xem nè, bây giờ đang là mùa 2 đó bạn. Mình xem chương trình Người Kế Tiếp từ mùa 1 lận, lúc đó còn Thanh Bạch dẫn chương trình, hay lắm đó. Nhưng mùa 2 bây giờ Đại Nghĩa dẫn chương trình, mình thấy nó cũng ổn lắm.


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình cũng đang hướng chị mình xem chương trình này nè, nhưng thời gian phát song của chương trình cũng hơi muộn bạn ha, mình nhớ là 21h30 thì phải, có khi mệt quá, mới 21h mình thấy chị mình đi ngủ mất tiêu rồi.


----------



## nhuly (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mấy hôm nay mình bận rộn với công việc, thêm vào mình cũng đang bị stress nữa nên hôm nay dạo diễn đàn hy vọng tìm thấy được niềm vui gì đấy. Mình thì ra trường và đi làm cũng đã lâu rồi, nên khi nói với áp lực công việc mình nghĩ mình cũng từng trải qua nhiều. Nhiều lúc mình cũng ức chế lắm


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Khi khủng hoảng có bạn bè bên cạnh là tốt nhất, nếu được người yêu nữa thì còn gì bằng. Mình thì chưa có người yêu, nên những khi căng thẳng mình phải tự tìm cách để giảm áp lực cho bản thân, vì dụ, mình hay xem các gameshow truyền hình, vì nó vừa tri thức, vừa hài hước, lại không phải làm mình mất quá nhiều thời gian.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình cũng hay xem lắm, chương trình Ai là triệu phú, Chung sức, hay Đi tìm ẩn số nữa cũng khá ok, nhưng mình cũng muốn tìm thử chương trình nào khác, hay hơn, bổ ích hơn để tạo cảm giác mới lạ, chứ 1 chương trình mà xem hoài, mình cũng hơi hơi chán một chút.


----------



## nhuly (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Tâm lý chung đó bạn, Mình nhớ cách đây cũng lâu, mình thích xem chương trình hát với ngôi sao, ban đầu xem thấy vui, xem riết mình muốn tắt đài luôn, không thấy một sự cải tiến mà ngày càng đi xuống về chất lượng và hiệu ứng khán giả.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Chương trình Hát với Ngôi Sao là nó thiên về giải  trí đơn thuần bạn ơi, nên mình xem nhiều sẽ sinh chán là phải.. Bạn nên tìm chương trình nào, vừa giải trí, mà phải vừa bổ sung thêm tri thức nữa, như thế nó sẽ tốt hơn và luôn mang đến cho mình những nguồn thông tin mới.


----------



## nhuly (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mấy đứa bạn mình cũng hay tư vấn cho mình như thế, nhưng khổ nổi mình thì ít xem liveshow, gameshow nên không biết chương trình nào hay, chương trình nào hữu ích nữa.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Uh, bạn nói đúng đó. Do công việc mình áp lực nhiều, nên đôi khi mình sợ xem chương trình nào tri thức quá sẽ nghiêm túc quá, do vậy mình mới hay xem các gameshow giải trí hơn nhưng bạn cũng biết đó, gameshow giải trí đơn thuần mau chán khán giả lắm, chứ không phải chán người chơi.


----------



## ngabp (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Xem chương trình Người Kế Tiếp đi bạn. Người Kế Tiếp là phiên bản Việt Hóa của Việt Nam từ chương trình Next One của Ý. Chương trình người Kế Tiếp đến nước ta năm nay là mùa thứ 2 rồi. Mình nhớ lần đầu tiên công chiếu vào khoảng tháng 9/2013.


----------



## nhuly (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Ah, có phải Người Kế Tiếp là chương trình có chàng trai cao 1.26m không? Thế vậy mình biết về đôi chút về chương trình này, nhưng không kỹ lắm. Ngày nào vào công ty, cứ đến giờ cơm trưa là các chị công ty cứ hay bàn về anh chàng này thay vì là chương trình Người Kế Tiếp.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Công ty bạn mọi người hóa đồng quá. Mình thấy rất ít công ty được như thế, vì mọi người ai cũng bận rộn và rất ít thời gian dành cho mình. Như công ty mính nè, các anh chị ai cũng vui tính và nhiệt tình. Nhưng thời gian nghĩ trưa rất ít, mọi người ai cũng tranh thử ăn thiệt nhanh để kịp giờ làm.


----------



## nhuly (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mấy nay bé nhà mình cứ bảo mẹ ơi sao không đi thi chương trình Người Kế Tiếp đi mẹ, mình chỉ cười và nói dối với nó là mẹ đăng ký rồi, chờ gọi đó con. Nhưng nói thật, mình chưa biết làm sao để được tham gia chương trình này nữa, cách đăng ký như thế nào, có bạn nào biết chỉ mình với nhé.


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình chưa thi, nhưng đọc trên website của chương trình Người Kế Tiếp mình có thấy thông tin và cách thức để tham gia đó bạn, bạn xem thêm thông tin của chương trình Người Kế Tiếp tại website này nhé: nguoiketiep.vn


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Tham khảo trên fanpage đi bạn, hôm trước dạo face mình thấy hình như chương trình Người Kế Tiếp đang có đợt tuyển thí sinh đó bạn. Bạn vào fanpage tham khảo thử nhé, mình cũng đang theo dõi chương trình này, nhưng mình ngại lên sân khấu lắm, khi nào bạn tham gia được thì nói mình biết để mình cổ vũ nhé.  Vào facebook, sau đó gõ tên chương trình Nguoi Ke Tiep nhe


----------



## nhuly (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình hứa với con gái mình thế, chứ mình cũng không tự tin lắm khi đăng ky nữa, mình thấy các thí sinh thi ai cũng giỏi quá chừng. Kiến thức chuyên môn mình rất vững, nhưng khi hỏi những câu đa lĩnh vực mình không tự tin lắm.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Bạn cứ tự tin lên nhé, mình thấy câu hỏi cũng không khó lắm, quan trọng hơn nữa là dạng câu hỏi mở, chọn a/b, ma chỉ có 2 đáp án để trả lời nữa, nên cũng khá an tâm một chút nhé. Điều quan trọng khi tham gia chương trình, là bạn không nên quá quan trọng vào kết quả, chỉ cần nghĩ đó là hình thức giải trí, thắng là vui mà sai thì không có vấn đề gì hết nhé.


----------



## ngabp (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Tâm lý chung nè, mình thì chưa tham gia gameshow truyền hình, nhưng khi còn là sinh viên tại trường Đại học, mình với nhóm bạn trong lớp là chuyên tranh giải các chương trình của trường đó bạn. Do vậy mà tụi mình khá tự tin khi đi làm hay tham gia bất kỳ sự kiện nào. Khi làm điều gì, quan trọng nhất vẫn là sự tự tin, thiếu tự tin thì không làm được gì nữa nhé..


----------



## nhuly (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Con gái bé bỏng của mình, cứ luôn thần tượng mẹ nó. Khi cả nhà mình xem chương trình Người Kế Tiếp, nó cũng có mặt luôn, là môt cỗ động viên nhiệt tình luôn.


----------

